#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [中國妖怪] 帝江

## wingwolf

資料來源：互動百科--帝江


帝江 
帝江，上古十二祖巫之一，經常以鳥的模樣出現在人事間，是上古十二祖巫中主管歌舞的一個。《山海經》第二卷《西山經》雲：“又西三百五十裏曰天山，多金玉，有青雄黃，英水出焉，而西南流注於湯谷。有神鳥，其狀如黃囊，赤如丹火，六足四翼，渾敦無面目，是識歌舞，實惟帝江也。”


*帝江-曆史記載* 

帝江 

《山海經》記載帝江渾敦無面目，因而又被稱爲渾敦。渾敦即渾沌，渾沌的形象爲識歌舞的神鳥。有的本子爲“有神焉”，繁體的“鳥”與“焉”寫法相近，傳抄中可能有差錯，但都講得通。顯然，這裏“渾敦”指太陽。那麽渾沌怎麽又與帝江聯係在一起呢?帝江即帝鴻，古音“江”與“鴻”通。而帝鴻即黃帝——傳說中中華民族的始祖。袁枚(1716-179 :Cool: 的《子不語·蛇王》中也說：“楚地有蛇王者，狀類帝江，無耳目爪鼻，但有口。其形方如肉櫃，渾渾而行，所過處草木盡枯。”這段文字把帝江、蛇(龍)、《莊子·應帝王》中的渾沌(見下文)聯係在一起，決非偶然。

南海的天帝叫同倏，北海的天帝叫忽，中央的天帝叫混沌，倏和忽兩人常到混沌那裏去玩耍，混沌招待他們非常殷勤周到。有一天和忽在一塊兒商量怎樣報答混沌的恩德。他們說，每個人都有眼耳口鼻……七竅，用來看呀，聽呀，吃東西呀等等，偏那混沌一竅也沒有，未免美中不足，我們不如去替他鑿出幾竅來。於是就帶了斧頭、鑿子之類的工具，去給混沌鑿竅。一天鑿一竅，七天鑿了七竅。但是可憐的混沌，經他好朋友這麽一鑿，卻“嗚呼哀哉，壽終正寢”了。這個有點滑稽意味的寓言，包含著開天辟地的神話的概念。混沌被忽代表迅疾的時間鑿了七竅，混沌本身雖然是死了，但是繼混沌之後的整個宇宙、世界卻也因之而誕生了。


*帝江-部落戰爭* 

帝江 
颛顼朝：16世411年公元前3790年--公元前3380年，颛顼朝進行曆法改革，將祭天地之神權收歸中央王族，用重，黎二氏族祭天地，統一曆法，宗伏羲、建寅，頒颛顼曆。取消各城邦，各氏族的本來曆法，文化及祭天地的神權，以絕天地通，加強中央王族政權的統治力量。引起其他氏族不滿，使夷夏聯盟開始趨於解體。

颛顼任命少昊四裔叔重爲木正、該爲金正、以修熙爲水正、黎爲火正、四叔世不失職。重和黎族獨司天地鬼神以來又被稱爲“祝融”。不僅颛顼用之，其後裔直至夏、商世司天地。周時，程伯、休父爲其後。其疆土北至漠北，東至黑龍江東北，西至昆侖流沙弱水，南至交趾，皆爲颛顼之天下。

此時的共工氏首領帝江，稱涅(涅爲共工自立的天表之地名涅丘)，和颛顼數次大戰之後失敗。末代共工被迫率部衆北遷黑龍江及其以北地區，建都北維，領有遼河流域以北直至北極諸地。獨稱霸北方，又因其頭戴幹戈、尚武，又名玄武，北方玄武大帝。後因陷於洪水，半身癱瘓，死後與九嫔同葬於扶余山（今吉林省境內）。帝俊承襲帝位，成爲與中原王族統治地區並立與北方的政權。


*帝江-曆史考證* 

《莊子集解》 
根據《莊子集解》：南海是顯明之方，故以倏爲有；北海是幽暗之域，故以忽爲無，中央既非北非南，故以渾沌爲非無非有者也。倏：喻有象也；忽：喻無形也；渾沌：無孔竅也，比喻自然。倏、忽取神速爲名，渾沌以合和爲貌。有無二心，會於非無非有之境，和二偏之心執爲一中志，故雲待之甚善也。倏、忽二帝，猶懷偏滯，未能和會，尚起學心，妄嫌渾沌之無心，而謂穿鑿之有益也。不順自然，強開耳目，乖渾沌之至淳，順有無之取舍，是以不終天年，中途夭折，應了老話：爲者敗之。

混沌，在中國古代神話裏，確實是一個天神的名字。《山海經·西次三經》說，西方的天山上，有一只神鳥，形狀像個黃布口袋，紅得像一團紅火，六只腳四只翅膀，耳目口鼻都沒有，但卻懂得歌舞，名字叫做“帝江”。

帝江就是帝鴻，也就是那個作爲中央上帝的黃帝，所以寓言便直接把他當做是中央的天帝。至於有人說混沌是黃帝的兒子，那倒恐怕是較後起的傳說。

不管混沌是天帝或天帝的兒子，除了追求“返乎自然”、“不識不知”、“無爲而治”……的道家以外，是沒有人歡喜這個黑糊糊黏連成一片的混沌的。所以後世的傳說，混沌是被醜惡化了。《神異經》說混沌是只既像狗又像人熊的野獸，有眼睛卻看不見，有耳朵卻聽不著。因爲是個“睜光瞎”，自己走路很艱難，但別人到哪裏去他卻知道。遇著那有德行的人，他就一股蠻勁地去抵觸他，遇著橫行霸道的惡人，他反而伏伏貼貼，搖頭擺尾地去依靠著他。這種卑賤的脾氣，實在是天然生成。平常沒事的時候，這家夥，總愛自己咬著自己的尾巴，回旋著，仰面朝天，哈哈大笑。從這個傳說裏，可見人們對於和黑暗差不多同義的混沌，實在是沒有很好的感情的。

綜上所述，帝江是一個事實在在的人或神，不是黃帝，也不是鴻運，這些都是後人強加在他身上的身份而已。


*帝江-宗教信仰* 


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    帝江 
《神異經》裏面說的帝江形象十分可笑，但是在道教的神仙體係之中，帝江卻有著一個顯赫的地位：鴻運老祖的分身之一。

傳說盤古開天劈地之後，精力用盡而死去，身體化做山川河流。他的原神化做12大上古魔神，並隨之産生了12道先天不滅靈光，有一道則天生注定破碎，化爲周天365個星座，其余11道每一道都有能毀滅天地的能量。這12大上古魔神之間戰亂不休，天地岌岌可危。在這樣的情況下，盤古最大的一個原神化身鴻運老祖用造化玉碟，以身合天道，收回其他10道不滅靈光。鴻運以身鎮壓這些不滅靈光的同時，爲了能管理人間萬物能依天而行，就産生了一個化身，這個化身就是帝江，也是三清的老師。根據道家典籍記載，帝江乘風而行，日八萬裏，巡視天地，維護了這個天地之間的穩定，公德無量，也是道家6聖之一。    
    



*帝江-四凶神獸* 


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    渾沌

渾沌，也作混沌，或渾敦。傳說它有著肥圓的形狀、火一樣的通紅，長有四只翅膀、六條腿，雖然沒有五官，但是卻能夠通曉歌舞曲樂。還有一種說法稱渾沌是象狗或熊一樣的動物，人類無法看見它、也無法聽見它，它經常咬自己的尾巴並且傻笑，如果遇到了高尚的人，渾沌便會大肆施暴，若是遇到了惡人，渾沌便會聽從他的指揮。

渾沌在我國古代傳說中被神化、物化和人化。《莊子·應帝王》中有“南海之帝爲儵，北海之帝爲忽，中央之帝爲渾沌。”的句子。又寫到“儵與忽時相與遇於渾沌之地，渾沌待之甚善。儵與忽謀報渾沌之德，曰：人皆有七竅，以視聽食息，此獨無有，嘗試鑿之。日鑿一竅，七日而渾沌死”。這裏的記載顯示渾沌的形象乃有人之情而無人之形。在《莊子·天地》中又有“彼假修渾沌氏之術也，識其一，不知其二。治其內，而不治其外”渾沌之智力實在有限。這裏渾沌更被人化而冠以“氏”。這些顯然並不是上古凶獸原型。更爲原始的渾沌形象出自《山海經·西次三經》，“有神焉，其狀如黃囊，赤如丹火，六足四翼，渾敦無面目，是識歌舞，實爲帝江（江讀作鴻）也。”這裏的渾沌已和傳說中魔獸的形象很一致了。再到後來，《神異經》中雲：“昆侖西有獸焉，其狀如犬，長毛，四足，似罴（音皮）而無爪，有目而不見，行不開，有兩耳而不聞，有人知性，有腹無五藏，有腸直而不旋，食徑過。人有德行而往抵觸之，有凶德則往依憑之。名爲混沌。空居無爲，常咋其尾，回旋仰天而笑。”渾沌已經完完全全是凶獸的形象了。    
    



鳥形的帝江：


袋子狀的帝江：


===============================================

原來之前找到的那位蛋形妖怪是帝江啊
這麽說
帝江有倆名字
一帝江（鳥），一渾沌（袋子）
那麽大狗渾沌又是……袋子帝江發展到後來的結果？……
有點亂……~~~~

----------


## 我欻欻欻

其實都是古代生物不用太計較(哪時沒有照相機啊可惜)
我個人比較推崇第二種
渾沌
感覺他的形象就是哪樣
之前有人說他像狗感覺蠻奇怪的

----------


## wingwolf

> 渾沌
> 感覺他的形象就是哪樣
> 之前有人說他像狗感覺蠻奇怪的


其實渾沌有兩種

注意介紹——



> 渾沌，也作混沌，或渾敦。傳說它有著肥圓的形狀、火一樣的通紅，長有四只翅膀、六條腿，雖然沒有五官，但是卻能夠通曉歌舞曲樂。
> 還有一種說法稱渾沌是象狗或熊一樣的動物，人類無法看見它、也無法聽見它，它經常咬自己的尾巴並且傻笑，如果遇到了高尚的人，渾沌便會大肆施暴，若是遇到了惡人，渾沌便會聽從他的指揮。


作爲四大凶獸的渾沌是大狗

所以說很亂~~~~~~

其實也不能叫“古代生物”
因爲他們是想象生物  :Mr. Green:

----------


## fwiflof

鳥型那個好像是鳳凰耶......
一個東西有兩個名字，又都是正名的話，好討厭！
帝江大概是最不清楚的的妖怪了吧......

----------


## SkyKain

噢噢這只蛋（？
在軒轅劍裏面作為隱藏BOSS登場過！
名字叫混沌的說W

不過我也在其他地方看過很多其他形狀的混沌
真是複雜的關係=W=

----------


## 昂

關係真複雜......
看的我頭好痛=.=
阿~阿~~阿~~~
能不能把它們通剁碎阿?

----------

